
Techmeme’s newest human contributor: You - transburgh
http://venturebeat.com/2009/01/28/techmemes-newest-human-contributer-you/
======
Mystalic
Techmeme is a dying horse grasping at straws to turn things around. RSSMeme,
Readburner, and other aggregators do a far better job getting me the top tech
news than Techmeme.

~~~
EastSmith
I have to say this is completely untrue!

Currently readburner is dead. From their website: "Today, we've decided to
temporarily take ReadBurner offline to work on addressing these issues. "

And RSSMeme gives you links to pictures as currently 4 of the first 5 entries
at RSSMemes are pictures. Or if you have some luck - link to a single story.

